
Bitcoin and Being Psychic - Induane
https://asinine.bitbucket.io/topics/articles/satire/satire_4.html
======
Induane
Somewhere around 7 years ago I was invited to invest in bitcoin and work on an
exchange. Instead I loyally continued work on a failed open-source MMORPG.

Anyone else run have similar stories?

~~~
eternalcode
I was told to invest in Ethereum during its early days and I dis-regarded it.

~~~
Induane
Me there as well. You'd think I would have learned too...

I did buy two ether for about 20 dollars and I'm still holding onto that.
Maybe it'll go way up.

A better question - should more investment happen?

